# shocks?



## john g (Apr 11, 2010)

:shutmeNeed to get a pair of shocks for my 2005 gto... Are there any other ones I should look at for the back , or are the original shocks fine....


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Koni, Lovelle, or Peddars are the way to go.


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

I have Koni adjustables (yellow) and like them alot.

But I really wanted these, since they are suppose to be one of the best, if not the best on the market for the GTO. I had a set of the IAS on my truck and was blown away at how they handled changing road surfaces and conditions. Too bad they were outta my price range at the time of my purchase.

*NOTE: The following is a copy and paste from my email dialogue with John. I can't find the other email (may have deleted it), but I believe that he mentioned that with his solution you can install 265 tires up front:*

Both front and rear are progressive rate coils, or we do have a linear rate set available for street work, rates are as follows.
Progressive
Front - Static 65N/mm to 105N/mm (370 lb/in to 600lb/in)
Rear - Static 65N/mm to 90N/mm to 110N/mm (370lb/in to 515lb/in to 630lb/in)

Linear
Front - Static 50N/mm (286lb/in)
Rear - Statitc 65N/mm (370lb/in)










*Alignment*
This is totally dependant on the type of tyre and what you are doing with the car, eg driving around town or serious track work. Alignment will vary from neg 1.5 as you have and up to neg 2.75 for track work. You have to measure the tyre temp. to find out what the best settings are for race work.
With this kit you can put your standard swaybar back on, the heavier bars cause understeer on the front and oversteer on the rear when you use them with the heavy spring rates. It is the heavy spring rate that gives you the precise control, not sway bars.

The kit we make was developed for racing the GTO (Monaro in Australia) in tarmac rally events. It was built for a very famous touring car driver in Aust. by the name of Peter Brock. We use Edelbrock shocks for both front and rear, with the front you get a complete replacement front strut that comes with a 50mm (2") insert and a 60mm (2.36") strut housing. It is not a part that you have to cut up your original strut then fit another piece into it to act as the shock as is with the Koni insert. 
Another thing that has been changed in our design is the front coil spring, there is a very good reason for this. If you use the original front strut housing and install a lowered front coil that drops the front to a ride height of 335mm, that is about 25mm lower than the GTO you only have 15mm of front suspension travel using the original front strut housing. 
Koni say they have a shortened front insert that gives you an extra 20mm of travel, that is correct, BUT using the original, or an after market front coil design does not allow you to us the extra 20mm that the Koni and Bilstein insert provides. The front suspension bottoms out on the coil spring when the ride height goes down to about 320mm, so you end up with 15mm of useable travel, this is not enough.
Our new design coil is 20mm shorter than the original coil when it is fully compressed and at a ride height of 335mm measured from the centre of the wheel to the edge of the mudguard you have the same travel as the original GTO height front suspension, this being 50mm. It also allows you to fit wheels up to 22" Dia. because the lower coil seat is higher up the housing than the original seat.










Due to the fact that we use the Edelbrock IAS valve system the ride quality is very good, it is very sporty but not harsh. You can also put the car on the track or into a road race and get extremly good performance. _*Peter Brock was beating 4WD Turbo Porsche race cars in the wet with this suspension installed into his Monaro (GTO)*_
*The shocks are covered by the Edelbrock warranty and the price is AUD$3403.00 for the complete kit.*

I understand that these 2 Monaros (GTOs) have this suspension.






Short list of the cars that were passed as if the 2 of them were street racing on the freeway:

ferrari
Mosler
BMW
STi
Porsche


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

I was looking for shocks myself. Was planning on getting Pedders adjustable https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/Default.aspx?ProdCode=160033&Featured=Yes but then I came across these B&Gs B+G Pontiac GTO Coil-Over Suspension System By Gravana - PRE-SALE anyone know or hear anything about them? Am I better off paying the extra money and going with the pedders?


----------



## batmans (Aug 16, 2007)

never heard of them.

try them out and write a review. someone's gotta lab-rat them......


----------



## Masterdutch (Dec 1, 2009)

Hah, unfortunately never had adjustables or even after market shocks since this is my first nice car, so wouldnt even be able to give a comparison. Then again, if they sucked I wouldnt really notice right!? :lol:


----------



## pcviper13 (Dec 1, 2009)

I am also working on my suspension.The GTO struts and shock options are limited and they can get a little confusing too. I guess most of it depends on the ride you want and the springs that you are going to use. If you are going to keep it stock height and you don't have spring sag I would use the Monroe Sensatrac. They will be the cheapest that you will find and will be far better than your stock ones.
I wanted a drop that closely resembled the sagging stance that my car has now. The closest spring combo was from Pedders and it was 1 inch drop in the front with a 1/2 inch drop in the rear. I chose to use the pedders big bore shocks and struts because they were valved for the springs.
There are a few good companies out there, they are Pedders,Lovells,Monroe, and Koni. There may be another two but those are the ones that I found. Monroe AU makes a GT sports model that was mainly designed for King Springs, this was my second choice but I was not sure how they would work with my pedders springs. Most of the shocks and struts are valved for a specific range and they don't give enough information to try to mate them up with springs.
The Koni would have been my first choice but, I didn't like how you have to reuse part of your front strut. For the money that they cost it seems like they could have went for the brackets when they designed them. They do make some quality stuff but i think they dropped the ball on the GTO. If you have to use your lower then they have a seperate strut wall and that decreases the outside diameter which dictates that they will have to use a smaller piston. But they are adjustable and will work with a wide range of springs.

You really just need to konw whay you want the stance of the car to be and then match the shocks to the springs.

I hope this helps.


----------



## dngriffi (Jan 19, 2010)

*Lovelle's*



06gtoin216 said:


> Koni, Lovelle, or Peddars are the way to go.


How about the Lovelle's? Has anyone tried them? Front and rear?


----------



## dms (Jun 27, 2005)

Your should check out the Memorial Weekend special on Pedders Comfort Gas special.

$199. for front struts
$299.99 FOR ALL 4 DAMPERS!

*LINK TO PEDDERS MEMORIAL SPECIAL*


----------



## Gunslinger (Jan 5, 2010)

Monroe GT Sports and King springs here. I'm very happy with them. Combo of all struts and shocks with bearings and bushing kit and springs is about $1000 shipped. Wont believe the difference you will get with any of the aftermarket choices out there. Pedders would have been my second choice and a close second at that.


----------



## jdogma (Jun 6, 2010)

*GTO race shocks w/adjustable air springs*

I have a connection with an Aussie company that developed an air spring/shock setup for the GTO in conjunction with Holden. Holden did not use it due to price, but my understanding is that it is great - progressive springing (with adjustable rising rate) and adjustable damping. I have a set ordered, and will do track testing at Road Atlanta compared to a stock setup. I will keep everyone posted as soon as I have more info.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

How much? And who is this company?


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Looks like we'd be able to fit some meats up front with ease.


----------

